# jagdterrier jack russell terrier



## daviddicat (Dec 18, 2013)

Does anyone know who sale and breeds jagd terriers in Georgia or jack russells in south Georgia?


----------



## artrodex (Nov 16, 2015)

freddy beasley, in georgia james mills Kentucky Edward kimmons  south carolina, may be some others i not remember and me in South Florida look for me in fb


----------



## rwh (Nov 16, 2015)

those jagdterriers are about as tough as it gets.  what are you planning on hunting?  
check squirrel dog central and you might find a breeder.


----------



## The mtn man (Nov 19, 2015)

If your looking to make a squirrel dog, I would pass on a jagd, there probably the most tenacious dog out there, but not a lot of treeing instinct, they are great big game dogs, especially for hog or bear.


----------



## rwh (Nov 19, 2015)

cklem said:


> If your looking to make a squirrel dog, I would pass on a jagd, there probably the most tenacious dog out there, but not a lot of treeing instinct, they are great big game dogs, especially for hog or bear.


yeah, treeing feist or a cur would be the better choice for squirrel.  plenty of good ones out there, too.  that's why i was wondering what he was planning to hunt.


----------



## The mtn man (Nov 19, 2015)

rwh said:


> yeah, treeing feist or a cur would be the better choice for squirrel.  plenty of good ones out there, too.  that's why i was wondering what he was planning to hunt.



One of the best squirrel dogs I seen was a spitz, and I've seen a few. Also there's a guy up here giving away some full elk hound pups, they make good squirrel dogs, might have a little too much coat for the middle or south GA climate though.


----------



## rwh (Nov 19, 2015)

cklem said:


> One of the best squirrel dogs I seen was a spitz, and I've seen a few. Also there's a guy up here giving away some full elk hound pups, they make good squirrel dogs, might have a little too much coat for the middle or south GA climate though.



who has elk hound pups?  i've got a friend that would probably take one. 
i like cur/feist mixes (treeing feist). i've got a few feist and one cur.  all my feist have some kind of cur in them, though. 
i see some people hunting elkhounds and somebody was talking about hunting a spitz mix a few weeks ago.


----------



## The mtn man (Nov 20, 2015)

rwh said:


> who has elk hound pups?  i've got a friend that would probably take one.
> i like cur/feist mixes (treeing feist). i've got a few feist and one cur.  all my feist have some kind of cur in them, though.
> i see some people hunting elkhounds and somebody was talking about hunting a spitz mix a few weeks ago.



I seen it in the local news paper classifieds, I know the guy, he has good squirrel dogs, ( elk hounds), I can get you the number if you want.


----------



## rwh (Nov 20, 2015)

i'll check with my friend and let you know.  i'm dog poor right now or i might try one myself.


----------



## mschlapa (Nov 21, 2015)

I know lots of JRT people in GA and surrounding areas


----------

